# The Hobbit: Read by Bernard Cribbins, Et al.



## Barliman (Mar 31, 2022)

Anyone familiar with this? I have an opportunity to bid on a copy at a local auction.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 31, 2022)

I'm not familiar with it. Apparently it's the soundtrack from a 1979 TV version, but descriptions I've looked at talk about "readers", which I find confusing; what was going on on the screen, I wonder? 🤔

This isn't the BBC Radio version from 1968, which some here have expressed a liking for, but which I found unlistenable.


----------



## Barliman (Mar 31, 2022)

For better or worse, I got it for $10. WiIl pick it up later this week and post my impressions after listening to it


----------



## TheTolkienist (Apr 6, 2022)

Everyone from the UK - particularly if you are a little bit older - will know JACKANORY, a kids' programme. 









Jackanory - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Unfortunately, if you don't happen to know someone who taped this you won't get the full impression; it is only available as this audio version as of now.


----------

